# Hose / „Jeans“ mit eingebautem Kniepolster / Taschen für Kinder



## Detritus667 (19. September 2021)

Guten Tag,

aktuell fährt mein Junior (10 J.) mit normalen Knie-Pads in der Halle rum.

Jetzt habe ich da des öfteren aber schon mal Kids gesehen die lange Hosen in Jeansoptik anhatten bei denen ein dünneres Kniepolster gleich inkludiert war.

Ich kenne sowas vom Motorrad (Aramid-Jeans mit Taschen für die Knieprotektoren) - konnte aber über google oder den einschlägigen Shops nichts vergleichbares für Kids finden.

Fragen konnte ich bislang leider noch keinen von den Trägern direkt, da Zuschauer aktuell aufgrund der Beschränkungen nicht in die Halle dürfen.

Insofern - hat da jemand einen Tip nach was ich da mal suchen soll oder ggf. auch einen direkten Link?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (19. September 2021)

Bist du sicher, dass die Kids nicht einfach Knieschoner unter ihren Jeans an hatten? Etwa so soft Kneepads wie die IXS Flow bspw?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (19. September 2021)

Das waren keine „normalen“ Jeans, die hatten oberhalb der Knie so geriffelte Strecheinsätze wie man sie sonst von den typischen DH oder Motorrad-Hosen kennt.

Wobei Tante Google mich da mittlerweile ggf. wohl etwas schlauer gemacht hat - es gibt tatsächlich einen Modetyp „biker jeans“ - wobei sich das ausschließlich auf die Optik bezieht und es wohl einfach nur etwas dickerer Stoff ist, aber kein echter Protektor.


----------



## KN-BMX (14. Oktober 2021)

würd sowas für erwachsene suchen, wer kennt soetwas?
im sommer fahr ich mit short und knieschützern, aber jetzt ists schon etwas frisch, und so eine weite hose dass meine knieschützer (killer Pads)  drunter passen ist nicht ganz mein stil


----------



## Deleted 210077 (14. Oktober 2021)

Gibt's in jedem C&A. Das sind normale (hässliche) Jeans für jedermann.
Google: Biker Jeans


----------

